# scary phals on tv!!



## bwester (Oct 29, 2006)

anyone seen the new sprite commercial? I'll see those phals in every nightmare from this day on.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 29, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=z-gt3fGXUAQ

There it is! They didn't get the leaves right!


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2006)

I am sorry but that was ****ed up!


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2006)

I totally forgot about the phals once i saw the nurses


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2006)

That was weird. I'm just glad they didn't use slippers.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 29, 2006)

I swear Marco, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!

Jon
________
HEALTH SHOP


----------

